# Need lighting advice



## Audrey W (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi! I'm a newbie to product photography and hoping to get some advice from all you experts out there. I am trying to shoot flooring (hardwood, tile, carpet, etc.) for a website. The images will be used in a 3d app, so have to have no reflections or hot spots. I'm just not sure how to best control the lighting for this. Any suggestions?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2010)

3.5x6 foot PVC pipe frames fitted with tight, translucent rip-stop nylon diffusion screens would be good light sources, as would flat-faced softboxes. The angle of incidence equals the angle of reflection.

This sounds like you might want to consult a real professional photographer.


----------



## Audrey W (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, Derrell!  I've thought about contacting a pro, but have no idea who does this kind of thing in our area. I'll try the softbox....thank you so much.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, keep your light low and to the sides...put a black card behind your flooring so it won't reflect light and create a washed out look. You can add highlights by using a white card in front of the black to show the finish if it's glossy or matte. I hope I'm not being too confusing....see my free tutorial Photography Lighting Technique to Show Texture - Watch Free Tutorial at LearnMyShot.com  good luck


----------

